# Winter coats



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking into getting Tucker a coat for cold weather/snow here, and I only want to get one, not half a dozen. Anyone got advise on good ones?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two I really like for Panda and Kodi. (Pixel has a whole wardrobe she inherited from a friend whose Papillon passed away, but those clothes don't fit the other two!!! LOL) But I'm in bed now. If I forget, give me a poke tomorrow, and I'll get the brand for you.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I have the Hurtta Summit for Migo, and I love how it's designed. It seems quite warm, but I will probably get the extreme for when we go to the mountains this winter.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Do they actually need a winter coat with all of that hair? I had one for my Dalmatian when she was in the US in the winter, but didn't think with how furry Perry is, even in a puppy cut, that he needed one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Do they actually need a winter coat with all of that hair? I had one for my Dalmatian when she was in the US in the winter, but didn't think with how furry Perry is, even in a puppy cut, that he needed one.


Their coats are pretty useless when it comes to weather proofing. They don't have the thick, insulating undercoat that "outdoor dogs" have, and their hair wicks up water like a sponge. They are also small enough that they don't have the body mass to keep warm out in the cold for longer periods.

Mine run out to potty without coats, but any time they will be outdoors for any period of time, (on a walk or in the car) they wear coats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri, the coats I like best are Petrageous brand, Kodiak model: https://www.chewy.com/petrageous-ko...kDYIbiTXviDI9bivMPQaAsolEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

The way these are constructed, there is a wide band that goes between the front legs to cover the belly. Then two wide straps that velcro together on top of the coat on the dog's back. these are the only coats that aren't a pain in the neck for me to put on my long coated dogs without getting all their hair caught in the velcro. They are cordura nylon, so water resistant on the outside. Kodi's is older than Panda's, and his is MUCH puffier, with a lot of insulation and a smooth nylon interior that doesn't mat him at all. The ones they make now are not as puffy, but for a dog with a lot of coat, it still seems to be enough. It really keeps the wind off them, which seems to be the biggest thing. Panda's has a flannel lining, and I was a little worried about matting when I first got it. but it does seem to be OK.

I wish they were still as good as Kodi's old one, but I still like them better than anything else I've seen.

Both Kodi and Panda wear the small... it's a teeny bit short in the back for Kodi, and a teeny bit big for Panda. It would swim on Pixel, but I think Tucker is sort of between Kodi and Panda, isn't he? (Kodi is 11 1/2", 17 lbs, Panda is just over 10", and 13 1/2 lbs)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Karen! Yes, Tucker is close to Kodi's size, but not quite. I'll be looking that up.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

My breeder recommended either the Petrageous or the Foggy Mountain ones, which are pricier but I like how they look and the fact that they held down by criss cross straps. Plus they make a longer version which she said works well with Havanese.

Since Henry will be growing this winter I'll probably do a couple of inexpensive ones until he reaches his full size.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I ordered a Small Aqua Petrageous Kodiak model. Thanks!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Layla has the small red Petrageous Kodiak coat. We ordered it for her last winter. It worked great and we had a very cold winter here in Eastern Washington. I'm sure since you live in a similar climate, Tucker's gonna be toasty warm!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I ordered a Small Aqua Petrageous Kodiak model. Thanks!


I hope you and Tucker like it!  Kodi's is deep maroon with tan trim. They don't make that color anymore. Panda's is the pink plaid. She looks very cute in it!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Pixel*



krandall said:


> Sheri, the coats I like best are Petrageous brand, Kodiak model: https://www.chewy.com/petrageous-ko...kDYIbiTXviDI9bivMPQaAsolEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> The way these are constructed, there is a wide band that goes between the front legs to cover the belly. Then two wide straps that velcro together on top of the coat on the dog's back. these are the only coats that aren't a pain in the neck for me to put on my long coated dogs without getting all their hair caught in the velcro. They are cordura nylon, so water resistant on the outside. Kodi's is older than Panda's, and his is MUCH puffier, with a lot of insulation and a smooth nylon interior that doesn't mat him at all. The ones they make now are not as puffy, but for a dog with a lot of coat, it still seems to be enough. It really keeps the wind off them, which seems to be the biggest thing. Panda's has a flannel lining, and I was a little worried about matting when I first got it. but it does seem to be OK.
> 
> ...


Just curious - if it would swim on Pixel, how big is she (I suspect that Perry is closer to her size than Panda's - since he's around 11 - 11 1/2 pounds)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Melissa Brill said:


> Just curious - if it would swim on Pixel, how big is she (I suspect that Perry is closer to her size than Panda's - since he's around 11 - 11 1/2 pounds)


I think that Pixel is 9 pounds, is that right, Karen? She's a little "pixie!" :grin2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow has the Hurtta Pet Collection jacket in the 12 inch. She's small though - only 7-1/2 lbs. Sometimes you can find a pretty good deal on them on Amazon. It's wind and waterproof.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I can't decide if we need one or not. We don't live in cold weather - we're only in the US for 3 weeks in December/ January and then outside is usually just for potty or a quick run around with his 'Uncle" Duncan (my Mom's scotty).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Melissa Brill said:


> I can't decide if we need one or not. We don't live in cold weather - we're only in the US for 3 weeks in December/ January and then outside is usually just for potty or a quick run around with his 'Uncle" Duncan (my Mom's scotty).


I doubt you'll need one. If your dog is in full coat he'll be fine for short runs out the door to do his business.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I only use Willow's winter coat if we go for a walk and it's cold (like below 40 degrees). If it's warmer and raining, I just use a plastic type doggie poncho. If the weather is good and in the 40's or higher, I don't use any outerwear.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*do we need one*



Sheri said:


> I doubt you'll need one. If your dog is in full coat he'll be fine for short runs out the door to do his business.


He's in a puppy cut, but he didn't seem to mind the few cold days last year, so probably ok this year. Though maybe I'll just get him a sweatshirt for the one or two days that might be too cold


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you have problem with the coats matting up their hair? I have a Hurtta bodysuit (it covers everything) for Zelda when we go hiking in the wet Seattle to keep her cleaner, but her shoulders would get all matted. Still a lot of work to get her brushed out.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

abi38 said:


> Do you have problem with the coats matting up their hair? I have a Hurtta bodysuit (it covers everything) for Zelda when we go hiking in the wet Seattle to keep her cleaner, but her shoulders would get all matted. Still a lot of work to get her brushed out.


Willow is in a puppy cut so I don't have much trouble with matting. I think Karen has said that she can't use the Hurtta coat on her dogs due to matting as they are in full coats. Willow's Hurtta coat has leg loops for the rear and a band of material that goes from the neck, under her chest and stomach then buckles together up on her back. It covers most of the dog.


----------

